# trip pickups



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

since I had to have something to declare at the border to avoid scrutiny, I hit the local B&M and got a few sticks... 
:biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man Rick...promise not to ever out bid you ever again if you share:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Really Nice!!!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice pickup!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

HOLY crap.. amazing haul!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You're trippin alright


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice Pickup for sure


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats some awesome pickups


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man you are just stockin up!!! great pickups!!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Woaaaah! Nice selection you declared there.

:biggrin:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice pickups


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, seams like everyone is finding them Tat Blacks.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Amazing Pickups!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice, man!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

OOOOWEEEEE! that is truely sweet nice haul


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Some of those look familiar :biggrin:

How bad did they hit you at customs??? It was great to meet you at "The Castle"


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

managed to skate through customs on the way home... 
I think I was in the clear once I'd confirmed that I didn't have any firearms... :biggrin:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

How is it that everyone can find the Tat Blacks except me?!?! 

Though I must sincerely thank smokinj for sparing a couple! :biggrin:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I think my wallet just had a heart attack......

Nice score...you gave one to the customs agent to let you through right.....Man am I in the wrong job...there he is...down by the pole


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I haven't seen any more of the Black Tat's since the 3-pack I bought a while back and it's long gone. I try to stop in cigar shops in my travels looking for them. I've gotten used to "a Tat what?", "no, we don't carry Tatuaje.", "Pete who?", and the ever-so-common "why don't you try our house brand instead?".

One of these days I'll find another cache and snag all I can. I'd love to stumble onto a canister full of those bad boys. Nice pickup!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pickup


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I haven't seen any more of the Black Tat's since the 3-pack I bought a while back and it's long gone. I try to stop in cigar shops in my travels looking for them. I've gotten used to "a Tat what?", "no, we don't carry Tatuaje.", "Pete who?", and the ever-so-common "why don't you try our house brand instead?".
> 
> One of these days I'll find another cache and snag all I can. I'd love to stumble onto a canister full of those bad boys. Nice pickup!


I would love to know where the members are scoring these Blacks?


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

doogie466 said:


> I would love to know where the members are scoring these Blacks?


you and me both!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

ngetal said:


> managed to skate through customs on the way home...
> I think I was in the clear once I'd confirmed that I didn't have any firearms... :biggrin:


How can you live in a country where they are more upset that you have a gun instead of evil cigars?
:biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great haul!!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

you wanna sell some of them blacks?


----------

